# NY & NC Que Comps coming up



## shellbellc (Oct 16, 2007)

Just to let you know...I just saw there are some comps coming up for the Eastern states, maybe too late to compete, but maybe not to go watch! 

Battle of the BBQ Brethren, Sayville, NY
http://www.bbqbattleli.com/

Shelby, NC, 11/2-3
Hog Happenin

Lumberton NC, 11/9-10, HUGE BBQ cook off..
http://www.bbqbattleli.com/


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

Not to jump in and hijack the thread, but here is the link for Shelby:


http://hoghappnin.com/

And the correct one for Lumberton:

http://www.ncagr.com/markets/facilit...okin/index.htm



If anyone is coming to Lumberton, stop by and say hi.... I am in....   I plan on arrive around mid day on Friday to set up my primitive living quarters for the event....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Bill


----------

